# Need Anyones Advice Please!



## bettafish (Oct 10, 2010)

So, recently I moved to a small town here in BC and we knew that in storms the town lost power often, but now we're hearing that in winter theres a huge possibility we'll lose power for 12 hours or more, which is a big problem now that winters coming. Temperatures are dropping, and wind and snow is on the way. Naturally, I have a heater in my Betta and Neon Netra tank which is 14 gallons, but when the power goes out in -30 as its apparently known to do here, how will my fish tank stay at a decent temperature? What can I do to help heat the tank, and just keep it at a decent temperature range in general?  I dont want my fish to freeze! I had no idea that things would get that bad here :/ Any ideas? Anyone have experience with this? Sorry to make a long post, but I'm a bit nervous  It'll be hard enough keeping _us_ warm in these power outages without worrying about my poor fish!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you could try using 2 liter bottles filled with hot from the tap water.
of course this way would mean you would have to keep on top of it every couple hours..


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get a battery powered generator for about $100. Not sure how long it would keep heaters running.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

If you have an electric water heater, or your gas water heater cuts out during power outtages, you could take these 2 litres filled with hot water and fill up a styrofoam cooler, that way you dont need to worry when the water tank becomes cold.

You could also use airline tubing to drip the 2 Litres into your small tanks to keep it warm, and have another airline draining into a bucket


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

air lines full of water will freeze pretty quick at -40 

You could try theese...in an emergency..Tape them on the tank ....you could then cuddle the tanks to keep warm yourself

Ultra Warmer, 24 Hour (30 pack)

Yes pretty good reason for concern... If you have a 12 volt back up off some kind ..say a 12 volt car battery and air pump/ power head...Small solar panel....you could use a tail lamp bulb ( water proofed seal ) and set it into the tank using the heat it creates ( turn it off and on when needed and never set it in when its hot. ) 
Welcome to BCA BTW  Great bunch of people here


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm, have you thought of a battery backup that you keep plugged in while your power is working? We have one (quite old) that was made by Xantrex, and when the power goes out we can plug a couple of appliances into it (the modem, for example), and it has a light on it. You could plug your heater into it.

Here's a link to a more recent product. There are many available, so I don't know which one is the best deal these days, but this will give you an idea:

Portable Backup Power | PowerSource 1800 | Xantrex



bettafish said:


> So, recently I moved to a small town here in BC and we knew that in storms the town lost power often, but now we're hearing that in winter theres a huge possibility we'll lose power for 12 hours or more, which is a big problem now that winters coming. Temperatures are dropping, and wind and snow is on the way. Naturally, I have a heater in my Betta and Neon Netra tank which is 14 gallons, but when the power goes out in -30 as its apparently known to do here, how will my fish tank stay at a decent temperature? What can I do to help heat the tank, and just keep it at a decent temperature range in general?  I dont want my fish to freeze! I had no idea that things would get that bad here :/ Any ideas? Anyone have experience with this? Sorry to make a long post, but I'm a bit nervous  It'll be hard enough keeping _us_ warm in these power outages without worrying about my poor fish!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

I would keep some heat packs handy. If your house is well insulated, I don't think the temp will drop so drastically that the fish will be in jeapardy in 12 hours.
But you don't have wood stoves in McBride?!?!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hmm, have you thought of a battery backup that you keep plugged in while your power is working? We have one (quite old) that was made by Xantrex, and when the power goes out we can plug a couple of appliances into it (the modem, for example), and it has a light on it. You could plug your heater into it.
> 
> Here's a link to a more recent product. There are many available, so I don't know which one is the best deal these days, but this will give you an idea:
> 
> Portable Backup Power | PowerSource 1800 | Xantrex


thanks for posting this i will be looking into one of these for sure.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

what heats your tap water, electricity or natural gas? The problem with a battery back up, is that the heater will have problems maintaining its temp when the temp. of the house drops. I had this in Winnipeg in winter. The battery back up is a good idea, having some heat packs on standby would be a good idea. When u know a storm is coming you could use hot water bottles too.

Steve


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say the best way to go would be battery back up... and heat packs combined.... I need to get a battery back up probaly for my discus tank...

cheers


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

a small generator is about the best option..or a wood stove in your house,along witha few battery operated air pumps..35 or 40 below is abought staying warm and stopping your house from freezing pipes and all other things water ..fishcubes are not nice.remember if your furnace is your only source of heat, no power no heat , generator must be able to match all loads furnace ,aquariums,electric heaters a light,etc . i live in a town where trees take down powerlines continually.hope this helps


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say a moderately sized generator should do the trick. Will help keep other things going in thehouse as well


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Inexpensive way:

Drop the water level in the tank, lift it up and place gently into a proper cooler that will fit the tank with lid closed. Then add hot water bottles and it should be good for a day or more. When the power comes back on, you can lift it back out. Provide aeration using a battery powered air pump. 

I personally use battery packs that will keep my powerheads running for over a day, but won't last long with a heater on.

I have a gas generator for major emergencies, but haven't had to pull it out yet. A lot of reefers keep back up power supplies because of the high cost of the corals & fish they keep.

Anthony


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I wonder if you could rig up a backup deep cell battery that you'd use in an RV or vehicle - the gel style so it doesnt spill. 

I dont hear of the power going out in McBride too often, but it does get cold.
Keep your tank away from windows and exterior walls, and maybe add styrofoam to the back edge of your tank (put a background up so you dont notice it) and keep it in the warmest room of the house.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Your best bet is to buy a Small generator , between 1800 and 3500 Watts .. The bigger the better .. I would recommend at least 2500 watts or bigger .. That will keep all your tanks going for both heaters and lights, as well as power some household lights .. You can also use it to power your furnace if necessary`.. A good wood stove really comes into its own in situations like that .. 
I lived in Ft. St. James for 26 years and my wood stove and generator kept my place nice and toasty and lit up during outages that sometimes ran over 24 hours in -30 and -40 weather. McBride can get the same weather as the Fort, so be prepared for winter .. A good generator you can run outside , and one big enough to heat your tanks and the power the furnace if you don't have a wood heat backup .


----------

